# Best Wide & Clear Goggles



## till (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi!

I want to buy a new pair of goggles and I was wondering if anyone can recommend specific goggles that have a really nice wide frame (so I can see a lot) and have a lens that is pretty close to reality (without too much colour distortion).

Thanks,
Till


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All the major players now make a wide field of view goggle and clear lenses have been available since forever. It all comes down to which brand fits your face the best.


----------



## beohbe (Apr 15, 2015)

dragon goggles fit me the best and has wide peripheral vision. smith has an "asian fit", if you're interested in trying that. every major brand has different lens sizes. dragon has the X models for biggest lens, and XS models for a little smaller. smith has i/ox, i/o, and i/os (decreasing in size). electric has eg3, eg2, eg2.5. etc, etc. hope this helps.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

beohbe said:


> dragon goggles fit me the best and has wide peripheral vision. smith has an "asian fit", if you're interested in trying that. every major brand has different lens sizes. dragon has the X models for biggest lens, and XS models for a little smaller. smith has i/ox, i/o, and i/os (decreasing in size). electric has eg3, eg2, eg2.5. etc, etc. hope this helps.


great recommendations and to add to that almost all major brands have asian fit, it's just really hard to find. Oakley has flight decks which are also very nice. 

Get clear lenses. Snow goggles normally aren't sold with clear lenses, but all manufacturers make them and normally sell them separate at a hefty price around $50-60. 

The weird funky tints to the lenses serve a purpose. They act as filters so you can actually see better. i.e. dark tints to filter out bright uv light, because light bounces off the snow and actually dilates your pupils making them absorb more light. On cloudy overcast/dark days, a hi-yellow lens helps make terrain more defined so you can actually see better than a clear lens. I would try them before you buy a extra clear lens.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

electric eg2, eg3, or eg2.5, eg3.5 (if you have a smaller head)
oakley flight deck

smith also makes really good goggles but i've found that their i/ox (the largest goggle they make) doesn't have as much field of view as the electric eg2 or eg3 or the oakley flight deck

between the eg2 and the flight deck, they're about the same except the the eg2 has more downward vision.

definitely go to a store though and see which goggles you like the best.

and most goggles don't come with a clear lens but you can buy clear lenses separately for most goggles. i just bought a clear lens for my eg2 goggles not too long ago. lenses are really easy to swap out.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> electric eg2, eg3, or eg2.5, eg3.5 (if you have a smaller head)
> oakley flight deck
> 
> smith also makes really good goggles but i've found that their i/ox (the largest goggle they make) doesn't have as much field of view as the electric eg2 or eg3 or the oakley flight deck
> ...


I like my dragon gogles, with the transition lens they make them in a larger or smaller size but they have a great field of fiew.
the downside, is that the transitions do distort the color


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Electric has a great little booklet with technical info and the lens recommended use. Lens fitting diagram was also helpful and as said very easy to change lens.


----------

